# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Omessa Presentazione Dichiarazione Redditi

## giorgio4667

Abbiamo omesso di presentare, per dimenticanza, un Mod. 770 e un Mod. UNICO S.P.. Ce ne siamo accorti oggi e, quindi, nei 90 giorni provvederemo.
Non sappiamo se si debba pagare la sanzione di  32,00 posta a carico del contribuente e la sanzione di  64,00 per l'omissione da parte dell'intermediario (vedi C.M. 52 del 27.09.2007)  e con quali codici e modalità.
Grazie.

----------


## marco.M

Io pagherei la sanzione di  32 per ogni imposta....quella relativa all'intermediario, secondo me, va applicata solo nel caso in cui il cliente ti consegna il modello precompilato e tu ti dimentichi di inviarlo.
Un saluto

----------


## FraVal

qualcuno potrebbe tirare fuori la normativa di riferimento per favore?  
anch'io mi trovo in una situazione simile 
ditta individuale omessa presentazione unico 2007 telematico e omessi versamenti 
in data di oggi ho spedito l'unico ritardatario ora vorrei avere certezza di come compilare l'F24 
da quello che ho letto in giro: 
8911 32 euro * tutte le dichiarazioni omesse (redditi iva irap) 
ma meglio controllare sulla normativa che sto ancora cercando... 
see you

----------


## danilo sciuto

La norma è quella generale sulle sanzioni: D.Lgs. n. 471/97. 
Confermo 32 euro per dichiarazione, ma sempre se presentata entro 90 giorni dal 30 settembre 2007. 
ciao   

> qualcuno potrebbe tirare fuori la normativa di riferimento per favore?  
> anch'io mi trovo in una situazione simile 
> ditta individuale omessa presentazione unico 2007 telematico e omessi versamenti 
> in data di oggi ho spedito l'unico ritardatario ora vorrei avere certezza di come compilare l'F24 
> da quello che ho letto in giro: 
> 8911 32 euro * tutte le dichiarazioni omesse (redditi iva irap) 
> ma meglio controllare sulla normativa che sto ancora cercando... 
> see you

----------


## FraVal

> La norma è quella generale sulle sanzioni: D.Lgs. n. 471/97. 
> Confermo 32 euro per dichiarazione, ma sempre se presentata entro 90 giorni dal 30 settembre 2007. 
> ciao

  tk's for all 
see you

----------


## giorgio4667

ma nessuno ha letto la circolare 52/2007?  avrei piacere di leggere il parere di SPEEDY, se non chiedotroppo. grazie

----------


## Speedy

> ma nessuno ha letto la circolare 52/2007?  avrei piacere di leggere il parere di SPEEDY, se non chiedotroppo. grazie

  Hai chiesto di me ? Vuoi sapere come la penso, vero ?
Ebbene, secondo me:
= se il contribuente consegna in ritardo la dichiarazione all'intermediario (che quindi non ha alcuna colpa), la dichiarazione può essere ravveduta entro 90 giorni dalla scadenza pagando 32 euro per ciascun modello (irpef, irap, iva, ecc.); il versamento della sanzione va fatto a nome del contribuente;
= se il contribuente ha consegnato tempestivamente la dichiarazione e la mancata trasmissione va addebitata all'intermediario, l'invio è possibile entro i 90 giorni successivi alla scadenza; le sanzioni sono di due tipi: quella di 32 euro per ciascun modulo, con versamento a nome del contribuente; quella di 64 euro con versamento a nome dell'intermediario (circolare 52/e paragrafo 4.1.1); vanno quindi versate tutte e due. 
Ciao

----------


## giorgio4667

grazie Speedy ero certo di poter contare sul tuo parere! dovremo pagare 32+64 perchè è stata proprio una nostra dimenticanza, ma con quali codici? si sanno ? grazie ancora

----------


## Speedy

> grazie Speedy ero certo di poter contare sul tuo parere! dovremo pagare 32+64 perchè è stata proprio una nostra dimenticanza, ma con quali codici? si sanno ? grazie ancora

  Per la dichiarazione: codice 8911 anno 2007 (32 per il 770, 32x3 per il modello unico SP che comprende irpef, irap e iva)
Per la tardiva trasmissione: codice 8924 anno 2007 
Ciao

----------


## giorgio4667

molte grazie Speedy e Buone Feste a tutti voi.

----------


## Manu

Ho un dubbio!!
E quando mai non ne ho!!! :Big Grin: 
Devo presentare una dichiarazione tardiva per un cliente "ditta" entro lunedì, che data devo mettere all'impegno per non incorrere nella sanzione all'intermediario, visto che è una dimenticanza del cliente?  Impegno a trasmettere con la data dell'invio telematico?
E poi il cliente non ha i soldi per pagare le imposte con sanzione e interessi.
se gli faccio pagare solo i 32*3=96 sono a posto con la regolarizzazione della presentazione della dichiarazione? O bisogna versare anche le imposte con sanzioni e interessi?

----------


## Manu

Salve sempre in merito al precedente quesito, oggi stampando la dichiarazione inviata il 31/12/2007, ho visto che mi ha messo come data di impegno a trasmettere il 25/10/2007 (a video vedevo e vedo tuttora 20/12/2007). 
Io avevo versato solo il ravvedimento del contribuente, perchè calcolavo il 20 dicembre l'impegno e quindi trasmissione entro 30 gg. dallo stesso.
Ora non posso più fare niente? 
Dovrò sobbarcarmi la sanzione x intero x 3 dichiarazioni (REDDITI IVA E IRAP)?
E anche questo week end è rovinato!!!!

----------

